# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  7-08 rem & 162gr Amax?

## mayfly

i am looking for a load if anyone is using this combo,it will be flying out of a tikka t3! OAL is no issue as i'm using ai mags,cheers

----------


## L.R

Will struggle to stablise from the 9.5 twist at 708 velocitys.  May be worth a try tho.

----------


## Beavis

Got them shooting great in a sako 75 using 2209. Think it was the start load.

----------


## bully

if they don't shoot well, I will buy your left overs  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## L.R

I see the production of the 162 amax and a lot of Hornadys other high BC bullets has been suspended.  Id say it will be a fair while before we get to see them back down here, so it might not be the best bullet to do your load work with unless you have a stockpile of them.

----------


## sniper80

> I see the production of the 162 amax and a lot of Hornadys other high BC bullets has been suspended.  Id say it will be a fair while before we get to see them back down here, so it might not be the best bullet to do your load work with unless you have a stockpile of them.


Interesting news...I go thru a few Amax's....might pay to stock up a bit  :Oh Noes: 

Care to share your info source?

----------


## L.R

There is a post on snipers hide where a guy posted a list from hornady stating the products they are suspending from manufacture. 
75&80 gr amax
105 amax
162 amax
And lots of others.

----------


## Tahr

> There is a post on snipers hide where a guy posted a list from hornady stating the products they are suspending from manufacture. 
> 75&80 gr amax
> 105 amax
> 162 amax
> And lots of others.


And there's a zillion guys preaching today that the world is going to end, and that I will go to heaven. That's bullshit to me too, unless I arrive there safely one day.  :Have A Nice Day:  Then I might be convinced.

----------


## 7mmsaum

My stockpile just doubled  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> My stockpile just doubled _in value_


Nothing like some good ol scaremongering to make a buck off :Wink:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Its worked for years   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## L.R

There is a list from hornady there so I'm guessing its fact. 
They are hard to get now so I'm sure it will get harder.

----------


## sneeze

Um?   A Word on Availability - Hornady Manufacturing, Inc....

162 Amax in a 1-10 twist is generaly  fine, Iv been using them for years at varying velocities in a few rifles,  stability improving with velocity is generally overstated ie: it will but it takes a lot, the 168 vld is slightly longer and  Berger recommend a 1-10. Stability dosn't guarantee accuracy.

----------


## 7mmsaum

That's a good link Sneeze, thanks for that

----------


## L.R

Yea after reading your link sneeze it sure makes me question if the list I read genuinely came from hornady. 
I know plenty of people get away with shooting 162's from tikka barrels but it dosent always work. Years ago I rechambered a 7-08 tikka to 280ai and it would not stablise the 162's, so I know for a fact that it dosent always work

----------


## Beavis

The reason I'm running 154gr SST in mine is because I can't get the 162 A max. And I thought the 154gr would work better with the powder I have on hand.

----------


## sneeze

yeah  there are no absolutes but I try and go for the most likely. I am  surprised the tikka's 1-9.5 twist wouldn't stabilze an amax. The hornady thing dosn't make a lot of sense really given that its all over the net but every story is linked back to the one source from snipers hide. So Id say unlikely that its true but never say never. And note there is no date on the hornady article.

----------


## Sidney

> And there's a zillion guys preaching today that the world is going to end, and that I will go to heaven. That's bullshit to me too, unless I arrive there safely one day.  Then I might be convinced.


Na you won't go to heaven   :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> Na you won't go to heaven


If its full up with the people I think it is I might arrange an extended stop over in purgatory please

----------


## Tahr

> If its full up with the people I think it is I might arrange an extended stop over in *purgatory* please


I'm there now James. It aint nice either.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spudattack

You go to Heaven for the climate, and Hell for the company!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Puffin

> I'm there now James. It aint nice either.


Sympathy; many on the forum are also married. :Wink:

----------


## DAF

> My stockpile just doubled


I've still got a little over 2000 amax's so should be good for a while  :Have A Nice Day: 
Happy to part with a box or 2

----------


## LegaSea

2209, 162A-Max, 15thou jump in my 7mm-08 T3, goes well

----------


## sneeze

> I see the production of the 162 amax and a lot of Hornadys other high BC bullets has been suspended.  Id say it will be a fair while before we get to see them back down here, so it might not be the best bullet to do your load work with unless you have a stockpile of them.


I had doubts over this initially but its on the hornady web site now.  I can see more Berger  bullets in my future.
Product Availability Update - Hornady Manufacturing, Inc

----------


## scoped

reading their hornady in demand page, looks like the whole catalog. good to see a company steping up to the demand

----------


## L.R

Looks like DAF and myself will be sweet through the shortage.  Makes me wonder how many kiwi shooters are sitting on big stockpiles of them.

----------


## sneeze

:Grin:  I was but iv dished out most of my surplus to mates and sold a couple on weedle to try and get a bit of interest going  in the site. Have enough for my own use for the next year or so.

----------


## Ginga

I had a 24 inch 7 08 true flight ultra match screwed into a sako action. It has a 1 in 9 twist. The idea was to use it to shoot 162 amax bullets at longer distances (up to 500 yds on a still day) for deer. Unfortunately the barrel wasn't good enough and didn't like amaxs, ssts (154 gn), 140 or 150 bts or sierras. It shoots 120 grainers ok which defeats the purpose of a fast twist barrel. In frustration I have had it cut to 18 inches and suppressed.

Maybe the standard Tikka is a better bet for the amax?

----------


## GWH

Ginga, you must be a far more reasonable bloke than me, I would have used it to check the manufacturers prostate!

----------


## Ginga

Well the manufacturer seemed pretty indifferent to it all. He suggested sending it to a "professional load developer" and if he couldn't get it to shoot (I would pay if he could and the manufacturer if he couldn't) then back to the manufacturer. I had tried numerous options up to this point attempting to get it to shoot and sent it to another gun builder who tried (and failed) as well. The cost just kept building up and up as it toured the country. To be honest its still fucking hopeless even suppressed so is going to be scrapped. A $1500 hole.

----------


## distant stalker

I use them at mag length in a 19" t3 with 2208 and they stabilise fine

----------


## Beavis

Second TF tube I've heard of lately that won't shoot. Mate had a .223 tube that shot like poo with like 6 different loads. My.243 one is ok though.

----------


## L.R

Trueflite seems to be developing a bad rep from what I have heard. Not just for making barrels that won't shoot but also for shit support when there is a possible problem. 
Has put me off using them anymore.

----------


## GWH

> Trueflite seems to be developing a bad rep from what I have heard. Not just for making barrels that won't shoot but also for shit support when there is a possible problem. 
> Has put me off using them anymore.


Has TF changed ownership recently?

----------


## L.R

I don't believe so.

----------


## R93

I will never buy another Trueflite barrel even though I had one in 6.5 that was ridiculously accurate.

----------


## Ginga

That makes two of us. To add insult to injury I recently bought a CZ 223 2nd hand that is a tack driver. All for a grand. Makes the cost of the 7 08 barrel and reloading, and sending it around NZ even more sour. Due to running short of lucre and having the shits with it all I will shelve the 7 08 until cash is freed up to re barrel it (with a different breed).  I will cut the CZ to 17 inches and use the 7 08 suppressor on it and that will be my bush gun.

Tuiman is jigging me up a 7SAUM on a Tikka action with a suppressor. Cheers for all you help Tuiman on this topic.

----------


## R93

I was gunna suggest you send it to the Moronge. Good choice in the Saum.

----------


## Beavis

If i was to rebarrel I'd probably get a name brand blank from Brownells.

----------


## kiwijames

> If i was to rebarrel I'd probably get a name brand blank from Brownells.


Is that possible?
Vulcan appear to be showing a lot of promise and some yank tubes can be bought locally for good prices.

----------


## sneeze

> I will never buy another Trueflite barrel even though I had one in 6.5 that was ridiculously accurate.


Of course , that makes perfect sence :36 1 5:

----------


## sneeze

*Ginga* I have some time on my hands and  enjoy a bit of a challange  if you want to take a punt send it down Ill have play, no charge at all and if nothing works Tuiman can pick it up form me on one of his raiding visits? Just a thought.

----------


## Ginga

Hi Sneeze. Thanks for the offer but a few people have a had a go (who know what they are doing) with it now with no luck so I am binning it.

----------


## sneeze

No worries its your call.

----------


## R93

> Of course , that makes perfect sence


Had terrible after sales advice/service on a couple other duds.
If that makes sence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sneeze

Well it does NOW..... was more humourous before you replied though

----------


## R93

> Well it does NOW..... was more humourous before you replied though


It wasn't humorous being told to fire half the value of the barrel in ammo down the friggin things before they would MAYBE shoot.
If it isn't going to shoot in a few test loads it rarely will after a couple Hundy rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sneeze

> It wasn't humorous being told to fire half the value of the barrel in ammo down the friggin things before they would MAYBE shoot.
> If it isn't going to shoot in a few test loads it rarely will after a couple Hundy rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


 I think I could get a laugh out of watching you deal with that :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> I think I could get a laugh out of watching you deal with that


You would, along with a few other people get a kick out of my stubbornness.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sneeze

heh yeah., you know my sense of humour
 You gotta have a little sympathy for barrel makers though, they must have to deal with their fair share of muppets who just plain cant shoot but think they  are all that and a bag of chips  blaming perfectly good barrels.

----------


## Beavis

> Is that possible?
> Vulcan appear to be showing a lot of promise and some yank tubes can be bought locally for good prices.


Can't see why not? Brownells is happy to ship them

----------


## kiwijames

> Can't see why not? Brownells is happy to ship them


Sweet

----------


## Ginga

> It wasn't humorous being told to fire half the value of the barrel in ammo down the friggin things before they would MAYBE shoot.
>  If it isn't going to shoot in a few test loads it rarely will after a couple Hundy rounds.


That's exactly my feeling R93. After about 250 rounds at say $1.50 each it starts to wear a bit thin. Every other rifle I've owned (and there has been the odd one) shows form pretty dam quickly. In fact in my experience if a rifle wont shoot a sierra bullet with reasonable accuracy early on there is often not much hope.

----------


## Ginga

What's a good make of barrel? Flying my flag with a Vulcan in 7 SAUM at the moment. Here's hoping.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Bartlein are pretty much the only barrels worth owning as far as I'm concerned. Of course, that may change in the future but for now you can't go past them.

Hope you're not in a hurry though  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> heh yeah., you know my sense of humour
>  You gotta have a little sympathy for barrel makers though, they must have to deal with their fair share of muppets who just plain cant shoot but think they  are all that and a bag of chips  blaming perfectly good barrels.


I agree that they must get pissed with muppets at times. But I think most sensible/realistic people will get a few others to confirm their suspicions like Ginga has done, before going back to them.
Firing 250 rnds on a barrel that has an expected life of say 1500 is pointless. Good barrels in my experience shoot well, straight away. I know of quite a few from the above mentioned, that have not performed. I have a grand or so tied up in stainless tubing that is not good for much other than maybe some expensive tomato stakes :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> I agree that they must get pissed with muppets at times. But I think most sensible/realistic people will get a few others to confirm their suspicions like Ginga has done, before going back to them.
> Firing 250 rnds on a barrel that has an expected life of say 1500 is pointless. Good barrels in my experience shoot well, straight away. I know of quite a few from the above mentioned, that have not performed. I have a grand or so tied up in stainless tubing that is not good for much other than maybe some expensive tomato stakes


or a walking stick for for your gammy leg! :Grin: 
+1 for Vulcan.

----------


## R93

> What's a good make of barrel? Flying my flag with a Vulcan in 7 SAUM at the moment. Here's hoping.


There are heaps out there mate. I have a Vulcan on my .260 improved that shot has well from the start. 

I have to agree on the Bartlein. I have a contact here in Oz for well priced ones. Got a 6.5 and 7mm coming soon for some new projects.

----------


## kiwijames

> Bartlein are pretty much the only barrels worth owning as far as I'm concerned. Of course, that may change in the future but for now you can't go past them.
> 
> Hope you're not in a hurry though


I think the Bartleins are in the container behind the Geovid HD-Bs on the slow boat to NZ

----------


## R93

> or a walking stick for for your gammy leg!
> +1 for Vulcan.


Who kicked over your Banjo? My gammy leg is better than ever now. We will see who has gammy legs when we have to climb for a few scrub bulls :Grin:

----------


## R93

> I think the Bartleins are in the container behind the Geovid HD-Bs on the slow boat to NZ


You can hold my Swaro's again next time your down. I should be able to show you a Bartlein as well :Psmiley:

----------


## Neckshot

> Who kicked over your Banjo? My gammy leg is better than ever now. We will see who has gammy legs when we have to climb for a few scrub bulls


challenge accepted :Cool: .Like you said my barrel was a laser right from the get go.

----------


## kiwijames

> You can hold my Swaro's again next time your down. I should be able to show you a Bartlein as well


I'm holding them now!

----------


## R93

> I'm holding them now!


They are not my bino's! Are you gritting your teeth with your eyes squinting? 
I have a security cam centred on them I can check from the net. House can get robbed, but look out if they touch my Bino's :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> I agree that they must get pissed with muppets at times. But I think most sensible/realistic people will get a few others to confirm their suspicions like Ginga has done, before going back to them.
> Firing 250 rnds on a barrel that has an expected life of say 1500 is pointless. Good barrels in my experience shoot well, straight away. I know of quite a few from the above mentioned, that have not performed. I have a grand or so tied up in stainless tubing that is not good for much other than maybe some expensive tomato stakes


   Yeah mate   I'm not promoting trueflight  at all though the ones Iv had anything to do with have been fine and also not casting dispersions no Gingas issues at all . Any make or model of anything will have duds. I just have a strange obsession for problem fixing. The vulcan I have is fine.

----------


## R93

> Yeah mate   I'm not promoting trueflight  at all though the ones Iv had anything to do with have been fine and also not casting dispersions no Gingas issues at all . Any make or model of anything will have duds. I just have a strange obsession for problem fixing. The vulcan I have is fine.


I knew where you were coming from the whole time. Dunno about your obsessions but agree with the strange part  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

> I knew where you were coming from the whole time. Dunno about your obsessions but agree with the strange part


Youl lean more about them in time

----------


## R93

> Youl lean more about them in time


Ha! Ha! I doubt getting out of the fart-sack early on a hunting trip will ever be one though. :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

No point gettin older if ya dont get a little wiser.

----------

